#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Friends Without Faces

## baazigar

*Friends Without Faces* 
*We sit and we type, and we stare at our screens
We can't help but wonder what all of this means.
With mouse in hand...we roam through this maze,
On an infinite search...lost in a daze.*
*

We chat with each other, we type all our woes
At times we'll band together to gang up on our foeS.
We wait for somebody, to type out our name
We want recognition, but it is always the same.



**Soon friendships are formed - but, why? we don't know,
But some of these friendships, will flourish and grow.
We give wishes, and sometimes we'll flirt,
In PMs we chat deeply, and reveal why we hurt.

*


*Why is it on screen, we are so easily bold,
Telling our secrets, that have never been told.
The answer is simple, it is as clear as a bell,
We all have our problems, and need someone to tell.

*

*We can't tell real people, but tell someone we must
So we turn to our 'puters...and to those we can trust.
Even though it sounds crazy...the truth still remains,
Most of my "friends" have no faces...and odd little names.*


*Dedicated to all of my Faado Friendz*
 





  Similar Threads: hello friends Java server faces jsf ebook free download ppt Face recognition using laplacian faces Face Recognition Using Laplacian Faces - Project Report & Engineering Paper High compression of faces in video sequences for multimedia applications: Electronics paper presentation

----------


## crazybishnoi29

from where did you get these flowers??

----------

